
Tetra Pak Dreamcap and Helicap - sshanky
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLk7c_G9BS1hdxWfjwahuLEIiE2X0CBby4
======
sshanky
I finally took one apart a few days ago, off the top of a box of coconut
water. It was difficult for me to understand its mechanism -- the cutter ring
has a number of channels that correspond with small guide pins. It made sense
that the cutter gets pushed down and then rotated somehow to move the foil it
cuts out of the way. But what I didn't figure out (third video in the
playlist) was that it happens at opening time.

